# Norwegian - køy



## mezzoforte

How is the *k* in *køy* pronounced, like in *køyte*?


----------



## basslop

Yes, you've got it.


----------



## kirsitn

Is køyte a Norwegian word? 

In Bokmål it's pronounced like a normal k + øy (example: køyeseng - bunk bed), but in Nynorsk it's sometimes pronounced like kj+øy, for instance in køyre (to drive).


----------



## basslop

I haven't heard køy or køyte either, but I thought it was just examples of pronouncing k before øy.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

In my dialect køy/køye is synonyms to seng (bed).

Køy - bed

Legg deg i køya – Lay down in (the) bed

Jeg skal køye snart– I’m going to bed soon

Gå til køys – Go to bed

I think it it’s really a bed/cot directly built into the wall, as on a boat or train. 

It is commonly used in køyeseng- bunk bed, which is similar to how køyer would be on boats or trains, above each other because of space issues; and still is for that matter.


----------



## mezzoforte

basslop said:


> Yes, you've got it.



LOLOL, But I don't know how to say *køyte*!

So I'm assuming that in Bokmål, it is always pronounced *k+øy*.


----------



## basslop

mezzoforte said:


> LOLOL, But I don't know how to say *køyte*!
> 
> So I'm assuming that in Bokmål, it is always pronounced *k+øy*.



 I was too quick reading your question, so I misunderstood. On the other hand you have understood. Your assumption is right.


----------



## mezzoforte

Since asking this question, I got a dictionary, and it says that *køyte* is pronounced *kjøyte*.  So maybe this word is an exception rather than the rule (in Bokmål)?


----------



## basslop

There has been questions about what the word *køyte* means. On a page at Språkrådet i found: 
http://www.sprakrad.no/Politikk-Fakta/Fakta/Rettskrivingsreformer/St_meld_nr_100_1980_81/Vedlegg/. It is a long page, so search for the word and eventually scroll past the words like skøyte etc.
Vasspytt: Very small lake, water puddle
Koie: Hut
Omflakkende kvinne: Wandering Woman

I have also have found that there is a place in Vinje kommune, called Køyte.

About the pronouniciation Mezzoforte: Yes, it is an exception.


----------



## psychodelice

I must say that this thread taught me a new word in my native language. I hadn't heard about køyte before. There seems to be something to learn for everybody here


----------

